

Google’s Satellite Images Reveal Chinese ‘Ghost Cities’ - ptous
http://scallywagandvagabond.com/2010/12/googles-satellite-images-reveal-chinese-ghost-cities/

======
DupDetector
Clearly a popular submission - we've seen it three times before this one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014746>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2006910>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2015447> <\- This third submission got
the upvotes and the comments.

------
kevinelliott
I really get a kick out of Google satellite images of China. There are a lot
of oddities, such as that 1/3rd scale replica of a mountain region (assumed to
be Tibetan?) with a facility nearby full of tanks/cars/etc.

------
svjunkie
"Nobody's ever really lost money on real estate in China" - how can you short
this market? Do they have entities analogous to REITs there?

